# Ma souris disparait de l'écran (IMAC)



## kriminou (5 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour a tous,

Ma souris disparait fréquemment de mon écran comme ça d'un coup.
Je suis obligé de la balader dans le vide jusqu'à toucher le dock pour qu'elle réapparaissent... -_-'

Cela devient vraiment lourd sachant que c'est un iMac 27" turbo que j'ai acheté il y deux semaine.

Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## lepetitpiero (5 Septembre 2010)

tu as essayé de changer les piles?


----------



## kriminou (5 Septembre 2010)

Nan, ce sont les piles fournies avec, elles sont encore bonne a 75%

Tu crois que le problème peut venir de là ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (5 Septembre 2010)

ou alors un faux contact au niveau des piles... ou alors as-tu des appareils autour qui perturbent le bluetooth...


----------



## kriminou (5 Septembre 2010)

Je ne pense pas que le problème vient de là puisque j'ai le même soucis avec ma tablette graphique branché en usb...

J'ai un peu fouiner sur les sites US, et apparemment le problème viendrait de Flash Player

À tester


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2010)

Une question idiote, comme ça : tu n'aurais pas laissé branché sur ton Mac un adaptateur vidéo quelconque ? Parce que ça n'est pas la présence d'un second écran, qui bascule le Mac en configuration "bureau étendu", mais uniquement celle de l'adaptateur !

Pour savoir si c'est ça, va dans préférences système "Moniteurs", si tu as un onglet "Disposition", c'est que ton Mac considère qu'il a deux écrans (et donc ton curseur semblerait disparaître lorsqu'il passe dans ce second écran &#8230; Inexistant !


----------



## kriminou (6 Septembre 2010)

Nan ce n'est pas cela, je n'ai qu'un écran. Mais je crois que j'ai resolue mon pb, c'était tout simplement flash adobe player qui n'était pas à jour. Depuis hier soir, j'ai installé flash player 10.1 et mon pointeur de souris n'a pas disparu depuis... Cela semble convenir ^^

Pour l'instant j'attends de voir si sa fonctionne bien et je vous dis


----------

